# Το μικρό ελαιόλουτρο του κυρίου Κάρτερ



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2012)

_--Καλησπέρα, αστυνόμε Μουφίνη_, με χαιρέτισε ο φίλος μου κυρ-Στέλιος από το τηλέφωνο. Του είχε κολλήσει να μου το κολλήσει από την εποχή με τα μουφιστορήματα και το χρησιμοποιούσε όποτε είχε γλωσσικές ανησυχίες.
_--Τι γίνεται κυρ Στέλιο, καλά; Τι ταλαιπωρεί τη γλώσσα σου, πάλι;_ τον πείραξα.
_--Προχτές είδα που είχες γράψει γι' αυτόν τον Παρτικόφ, που δεν υπήρχε ποτέ τέτοιος άνθρωπος, κι έχω και την εντύπωση ότι ανακάλυψα κι άλλον τέτοιον.
--Δηλαδή;_ ρώτησα παραξενεμένος.
_--Κι άλλον επιστήμονα που τον κάναμε εργαλείο. Σιγά σιγά, ο Σαραντάκος θα φτιάξει και Μπριγάδα Ανύπαρχτων Εφευρετών δίπλα στη Στρατιά των Ανύπαρχτων για τη Χώρα των Αγνώριστων,_ είπε και γέλασε αυτάρεσκα.
_--Και ποιος είναι αυτός κυρ Στέλιο;_ τον ρώτησα.
_--Ο Κάρτερ, όχι ο φιστικάς, αυτός του λαδιού.
--Μα όχι, κυρ Στέλιο,_ του απαντώ. _Για το κάρτερ του λαδιού όλα τα λεξικά το γράφουν ότι είναι από όνομα επιστήμονα: Το λέει και το_ ΛΚΝ: *κάρτερ το* [kárter] Ο (άκλ.) : (τεχν.) σκληρό περικάλυμμα που εμποδίζει να εισχωρήσουν ξένα σώματα σε μια μηχανή. [λόγ. < αγγλ. carter < ανθρωπων. Carter (όν. του εφευρέτη)], _το έχει και το ΛΝΕΓ, που μάλιστα δίνει και τα αρχικά από το όνομα του συγγραφέα:_ *κάρτερ (το)* {άκλ.} ΤΕΧΝΟΛ. μεταλλικό ή πλαστικό περίβλημα που προστατεύει τα περιστρεφόμενα μέρη ενός μηχανισμού, κυρ. των αυτοκινήτων, από την εισχώρηση ξένων σωμάτων. [ΕΤΥΜ. Από το όνομα τού Αγγλου εφευρέτη J.H. Carter],
_--Αυτά τα είδα κι εγώ_, μου λέει. _Εσύ έβαλες στην αγγλική Wikipedia να ψάξεις να βρεις τον διάσημο J.H. Carter; Αν τον βρεις, να μου τρυπήσεις τη μύτη._
_--Μα δεν είναι δυνατό, κυρ Στέλιο,_ του λέω. _Ορίστε, με μια γρήγορη ματιά βρίσκω ότι τον ίδιο όρο κάρτερ (carter) χρησιμοποιούν και στα ιταλικά, και στα γαλλικά, και στα ισπανικά._
_--Και δεν μου λες, τότε, Μουφίνη, πώς λένε το κάρτερ *στα αγγλικά*; Γιατί ο μοναδικός κάρτερ στα αγγλικά λεξικά είναι ο καροτσέρης; Εγώ έψαξα από την ελληνοαγγλική αναζήτηση το Search της Λεξιλογίας, και στη βάση ΙΑΤΕ δεν υπάρχει ούτε μισό αγγλικό κάρτερ για δέκα ελληνικά.
--Κυρ Στέλιο, άσε με να το ψάξω, και τα λέμε αύριο._

=.=

Το τηλέφωνο χτύπησε πρωί πρωί (μιλάμε για _ώρα μεταφραστή_) την επόμενη ημέρα.

_--Μουφίνη, σου ξήλωσαν τα γαλόνια ή όχι ακόμη;_ ακούστηκε ο κυρ Στέλιος με αυτοπεποίθηση.
_--Λυπάμαι κυρ Στέλιο μου,_ του είπα, _αλλά ο Κάρτερ *υπήρξε και ήταν πραγματικός εφευρέτης*. Και το μυστικό είναι ότι έπρεπε να πονηρευτείς. Αφού μπόλικη ορολογία των αυτοκινήτων ήταν παλιά στα γαλλικά, από αξεσουάρ και λεβιέ μέχρι σασμάν και σιλανσιέ, έπρεπε να ξεκινήσεις να ψάχνεις από τη γαλλική Wikipédia. Κοίτα πόσων λογιών διαφορετικά «δοχεία» στις μηχανές τα λένε κάρτερ στα γαλλικά.
--Μα τι λες γιατρέ μου_ (όπα, ζόρισαν τα πράγματα, πήρε προαγωγή ο Μουφίνης!), εξανέστη ο κυρ Στέλιος. _Αφού λέμε κοντέρ, μοτέρ, ντιστριμπιτέρ, καρμπιρατέρ, δεν θα λέγαμε και καρτέρ;_
_--Και να το έλεγαν στα γαλλικά καρτέρ, στα ελληνικά καρτέρ μπορεί να μη γινόταν, αφού υπάρχει το καρτέρι, που είναι τόσο διαφορετικό. Το ωραίο είναι όμως ότι και στα γαλλικά ο τόνος δεν κατέβηκε, που δείχνει πόσο σημαντική ήταν η εφεύρεση του άγνωστου για την αγγλική Wikipedia J. Harrison Carter. Όμως, πρέπει να κλείσω τώρα κυρ Στέλιο, οπότε τα υπόλοιπα θα τα διαβάσεις στη Λεξιλογία._
_--Οχ, πάλι θα με κάνεις ρόμπα, ντοκτέρ,_ γέλασε ο κυρ Στέλιος. _Δεν πειράζει, χαλάλι σου, κι ας μου χάλασες το όνειρο να ιδρύσω την Μπριγάδα των Ανύπαρχτων Εφευρετών._
_--Μα τι λες κυρ Στέλιο. Ίσα ίσα, που γίνεσαι διάσημος. Σε λίγο θα παίρνεις και φανμέιλ.
--Φαντί;
--Άσε κυρ Στέλιο, άλλη ώρα. Τα λέμε. Γεια.
--Γεια σου, καταστροφέα ονείρων.
_

=.=.=

Να λοιπόν τι ανακαλύπτει αυτός που ψάχνει πιο προσεκτικά:

Ο σχεδόν αδιόρατος σύνδεσμος από τη γαλλική Βικιπεντιά οδηγεί σε μια σελίδα από έναν ιστότοπο για την ιστορία και την παράδοση του Γουλβερχάμπτον, στη σελίδα της ιστορίας των κλασικών βρετανικών ποδήλατων και μοτοποδήλατων Sunbeam, που έγινε το 1956 BSA. Αξίζει να φυλλομετρήσετε τουλάχιστον την ιστοσελίδα, έστω και μόνο για την όμορφη εικονογράφησή τους (κυρίως από παλιούς καταλόγους προϊόντων). «Κλέβω» λίγη εικονογράφηση από εκεί.






_Ο συνθέτης σερ Έντουαρντ Έλγκαρ και ένα από τα ποδήλατά του, Sunbeam 'Royal' (1903)_

Φυλλομετρώντας θα ανακαλύψετε ότι η εταιρεία είχε στο ενεργητικό της διάφορες μηχανολογικές πατέντες, ανάμεσα στις οποίες και το μίνι κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων με το «μικρό ελαιόλουτρο» (The Little Oil Bath) του Τζ. Χάρισον Κάρτερ. Ήταν ένα μικρό κλειστό κουτί που προστάτευε το σύστημα των γραναζιών αλλαγής ταχυτήτων λιπαίνοντάς το ταυτόχρονα, που προφανώς έκανε διάσημα διεθνώς τα ποδήλατα της εταιρείας και τον εφευρέτη της τεχνικό όρο.






Το άρθρο δεν αποκαλύπτει βέβαια πολύ περισσότερα για τον Τζ. Χάρισον Κάρτερ. Αποκαλύπτει όμως το ζητούμενο: Ότι υπήρξε, ότι εφεύρε το λιπαινόμενο κλειστό κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων και ότι, επομένως, ήταν ένας άνθρωπος που πρόσφερε μια σημαντική ψηφίδα στην εξέλιξη της μηχανολογίας. Το πότε, πώς και γιατί ενσωματώθηκε στη γαλλική γλώσσα (από όπου υποθέτω ότι διαδόθηκε σε άλλες γλώσσες που επηρεάστηκαν από τη γαλλική ορολογία για την πρώιμη τεχνολογία των αυτοκινήτων) είναι μάλλον θέμα γαλλικής ετυμολογίας. Εμένα με ενδιέφερε απλώς να αποδείξω την ύπαρξη του εφευρέτη Κάρτερ. Αν και εδώ που τα λέμε, είναι ίσως ενδιαφέρον θέμα από πού ήρθε τελικά η λέξη στα ελληνικά. Κατευθείαν από τα αγγλικά ή μέσω γαλλικών;

Α, και αν διαβάσατε και το άρθρο της αγγλικής Wikipedia για τη Sunbeam, θα ανακαλύψατε ότι ο εφευρέτης Κάρτερ αναφέρεται και εκεί. Απλώς αναφέρεται, χωρίς άρθρο, χωρίς υπερσυνδέσμους. Ως Harrison Carter, σκέτο, φυσικά. Μοιάζει πραγματικά να ήταν ένας άνθρωπος που δεν άφησε άλλα χνάρια στην ιστορία.

Παρεμπ, ένα μικρό γλωσσικό ακόμη, από την ιστοσελίδα της Sunbeam, μια λέξη που μου έκανε εντύπωση επειδή τη συνάντησα πρώτη φορά. Ο ιδρυτής της Sunbeam [...] was John Marston, a native of Ludlow [...] who, at the end of his apprenticeship in 1859 purchased a japanning business [...]


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2012)

...



 

Wunderbar, Dr Siebenmufenzerstörer!


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2012)

Πολύ χάρηκα που το είδα και θα συνεισφέρω ένα δυσεύρετο απόσπασμα από περιοδικό, που εξηγεί κάποια πράγματα. Όπως φαίνεται, δεν είσαι ο μόνος που έψαχνε για την προέλευση του ονόματος από τη λάθος πλευρά της Μάγχης:


THE mystery of the word _carter_, meaning a sump, gearcase or housing in French, is a mystery no longer. As I hoped they would, various readers have written to say who Mr. Carter was and when he flourished. It seems that I was right in diagnosing him as an Anglo-French engineer of the late 19th century but wrong in associating him with steam. He was a bicycle man named J. Harrison Carter, who worked in France and is famous in cycling circles for having invented an oil-tight chaincase for bicycles. This device was a boon on the dusty roads of the 'Eighties and 'Nineties, and was adopted in this country by the manufacturers of Sunbeam cycles, who had a great success with what they called "the little oil-bath". Similar oil-baths, somewhat larger, were used on the early chain-drive Sunbeam motorcars, which were, in fact, Berliet cars imported from France. *Although English cyclists were agreed that "the little oil-bath" was a splendid thing to have, and agreed also that a genuine Carter was much better than the many imitations, they never paid J.H.C. the compliment of making his name a household (and workshop) word. The French did so*, and I have to thank M.J. Chanet, of Tours, for giving me chapter and verse from Dauzat’s etymological dictionary: “_carter_. From name of its inventor, the Englishman JHC (d. 1903). The first recorded use of the word is in the Velo-Journal for December, 1891.”
Από το περιοδικό The Motor, τόμος 110, σελ. 688.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2012)

Εξαιρετικότατο, Δόκτωρ — εξαιρετικότατο!





Οι στενές σχέσεις δε μεταξύ της αγγλικής Sunbeam και της Γαλλίας ήταν ισχυρότατες και στον χώρο του αυτοκινήτου και χρονολογούνται από πολύ παλιά (κάπου εκεί μπαίνει κι η Talbot), και δεν είναι τυχαίο που τελικά κι οι δυο τους κατέληξαν στο γαλλικό γκρουπ PSA (Peugeot) — όπου μετά κάποια χρόνια και ολοκλήρωσαν τον κύκλο ύπαρξής τους.


----------



## sarant (Jan 20, 2012)

Τι ωραίο κείμενο, μπράβο Δόκτορα!


----------



## Marinos (Jan 20, 2012)

Μπράβο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ σας.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2012)

:clap::upz::up:
Κι άλλο! κι άλλο!


----------



## Themis (Jan 20, 2012)

Επτά (ντοκτορά) επί κάρτερ - και με πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα απ' ό,τι επί Θήβας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2018)

Προσθέτω άλλη μια πηγή:

https://books.google.gr/books?id=a4IUAwAAQBAJ&pg=PA151#v=onepage&q&f=false

Mud and dust from roads caused chains to clog and wear. This was one of the major reasons why there was so much interest in shaft drive in the 1890s. Since the days of Starley’s Salvo tricycle, riders had been encouraged to keep their chains well oiled and to clean them after riding in foul weather. That was never easy, and a well-oiled chain tended to transfer its oil to the rider’s clothes. One solution, first proposed in 1886, was J. Harrison Carter’s patented Oil-tight Chain Lubricator and Gear Cover (British patent 9,283 of 1886, improved by patent 9,157 of 1888), forerunner of the famous Little Oil Bath Gearcase. Carter was a manufacturer of lubrication cases for milling machines. His designs for cycles began the use of an accessory that is still with us today. In the 1890s most major manufacturers offered chain cases on their better roadsters, and the merits of different styles were much discussed in the cycling press. “If a chain safety is used fail not to have Harrison Carter’s case fitted,” Harry Griffin advised (1892); “the initial cost will be repaid times over in extra comfort and ease of running.” Chain cases were particularly popular on ladies’ models.
_Bicycle Design: An Illustrated History_ by Tony Hadland, Hans-Erhard Lessing​


----------

